

SASS, LESS, Stylus or pure CSS? - fprochazka
http://phpfashion.com/sass-less-stylus-or-pure-css-3

======
danaw
It seems to me that most points made here are caused by A) a lack of
understanding of the benefits of such tools, and B) an unwillingness to adapt
existing code to the new toolkits.

It seems an unfair criticism of a pre processor if you're unwilling to adapt
to their usage.

For me, the ability to have mixins, sprite generation, smart media paths (eg
image-url, font-url, etc, in SASS), automatic concatenation, CSS3 tools and
much more is worth a small learning curve.

If its really painting you, try SCSS an just prefix existing files with that
extension. Most if not all your styles should work out of the box.

------
pupppet
I need understood the need for a CSS preprocessor. CSS is simple to begin
with, I want to compile my CSS about as much as I want to compile my grocery
list. Not to mention you lose the ability to debug via your browser's web
inspector.

